# Need recommendations for commuter bike, 65% road/35% trail



## Nickel II (Jul 18, 2003)

I posted this in the general section but realized it might be better posted here in the commuter section. Sorry to moderators if I am off base in posting the link here. Feel free to move the entire thread over.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/ge...-commuter-bike-65%-road-35%-trail-310532.html

Right now I am looking at the Surly Cross Check frame and asking LBS to build it up custom for me. Not sure I can do that for under $1500 though, and not sure the cross-check supports disk brakes.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

off the top of my head, other than bikesdirect, one of less expensive cross bikes with disc brakes are the Jamis Nova Sport and Nova Race.


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

surly cross check is the way forward


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Ask your LBS to use "take-offs" for your seatpost, stem, and bars. Most shops have bins of those items from customers who upgraded or deals they got from a distributor. This will save some money. If they don't do that, look at Salsa bars, they have nice flaired drops for control in rough stuff and they're one of the lower cost bars. For parts, the lower end SRAM is quality stuff and should be fine with mechanical discs. 

The Surly is a good frame, just figure out where to save money and remember that you can always upgrade a part at a time later on.


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

+1 on the cross check, it's a very "do-it-all" bike. All-city has some nice options too, I have a space horse that has been pretty good for doing everything you listed, though I don't hit gravel roads with it much since I have a cx bike for that. It works for urban two-tracking though if I feel the need. Has all the mounts for almost anything you could want to put on there.


----------



## seacoaster (May 9, 2010)

I’ve had similar thoughts for a light touring bike (for lack of a better term). Mostly day trips on and off the bike, with an occasional overnight in a B&B. Primarily pavement with some unpaved roads thrown in.

I have an aluminum Cannondale Synapse with 25’s, and a Cannondale Quick 4 hybrid with 32’s. The 32’s are wide enough to handle unpaved roads, but the flat bars get to be a little uncomfortable on longer rides. The Synapse is nice and comfy on longer pavement rides, but won’t accommodate 32’s. The Cross Check just might be the answer.

I would have to get it built up from the frame, as I would prefer STI shifters instead of the bar end shifters the Cross Check comes with. The CX gearing would suit me just fine, as I’m rarely in the big ring on my road triple.

How much difference is there in ride and handling as compared to a road bike like the Synapse? I’m looking for comfort over distances, and not too concerned about performance. Any other bikes that should be on the short list?


----------



## palu (Aug 14, 2008)

Seems like the new Surly Straggler is what you're looking for. It's a CrossCheck with discs.










Although msrp is ~$1,800 for the complete.

Or a Raleigh Roper might work.

Raleigh 2013 Roper Cyclocross Bike

But honestly, a road bike that can fit 28-32 with fenders is all you will need. Like a Surly Pacer or Soma Smoothie ES. Caliper brakes are more than adequate.

Smoothie ES (not mine)


----------

